# 2 network connections icon, pls help.



## ssspring (May 24, 2006)

Dear all,

Can anyone pls advise why I have two network icons in my control panel? I have just one network adapter installed (double checked in device manager, hidden devices) which is not functioning now. 
Both the icons open to the same destination, except one when right click, have an extra "explore" instead of just "open" and "create shortcut" as in the other one.

Thanks.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Normally, your Control Panel should have an icon called "Network Connections", another one called "Network Setup Wizard", and possibly one refering to your network card (e.g. mine has one called "Intel PROSet").

Which "network" icon of the above do you see double?


----------



## ssspring (May 24, 2006)

Hi Zazula,

In the control panel, it has 2 icons namely Network connections. Both have the same name and icon. Double click open a similar wndows too.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi again, ssspring.

The Network Connections icon that one sees in the Control Panel, is actually the *ncpa.cpl *file that resides in the Windows\System32 folder.

Since you're telling me that you have full functionality on both icons, I can only suspect that the duplicate one was simply placed again in the Control Panel either accidentally or by third-party software or hardware.

So, I'd suggest you check out your Windows\System32 folder (you might need to configure your Folder Options -> View into showing your Hidden Files & Folders). If you find only one *ncpa.cpl *file, then try verifying that all Windows Protected Files in the System32 folder are intact. 

At a command prompt (Start Menu -> Run... -> type *cmd *-> OK), type *sfc /purgecache*, and then press ENTER. The Windows File Checker starts (you'll need your Windows installation cd).

Post back if your issue gets resolved.


----------



## ssspring (May 24, 2006)

Hi Zazula,

Thanks for ur guide. 
I checked in the system32 folder, found only one ncpa.cpl, but also found another so call "ncpa.cpl.manifest". No idea what is this? I cut it to place on my dekstop.

Using the command sfc /purgecache later did not delete the extra icons, but help to recall my network windows on my taskbar (previously driver not loaded with code 10), but can't test whether it working or not at my rented house here.

Besides, need some adivse on the below when i put cmd ipconfig /all:

Windows IP Configuration
Host name: ssspring-L
Primary DNS suffix: -
Mode type: Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled: No
Wins proxy enabled: No

Ethernet adapter local area network 4
Media state: Media disconnected
Description: Broadcom 570x Gigabit Intergrated Controller
Physical address: 00-0F-1F-BC-D3-F1

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface *(<---previously none???, what is this??Pls advise) *Connection-specific DNS suffix:
Description: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface 
Physical address: FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled: No
IP address: fe80::5545:5245:444f%5
Default gateway: -
Netbios over Tcpip: Disabled

Thanks in advance again.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

The Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface is part of Microsoft's TCP/IP Version 6 (Teredo Overview). Since I suspect you don't need TCP/IP v.6, you can simply uninstall it.

About the ncpa.cpl.manifest, it's legit - don't worry for that.


----------



## ssspring (May 24, 2006)

Thanks again.

I actually uninstalled the TCP/IP v6 last nite as I also suspected it's it, but when I tried the ipconfig /all after the uninstallation, the teredo still there, so not confirm, think may be try to uninstall it using cmd tonite.

Any other idea on the 2 icons that crawing in my control panel?

The details of ipconfig /all is OK? I not familiar with the network setting. Actually keep finding to rule out whether it's a hardware or configuration that make my NIC problem :sigh:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*How to remove an invalid icon in the Control Panel*

Check this out, it'll sort out duplicate icons in CP:
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/cpicon.htm


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

What do you mean by "your NIC problem"? Your ipconfig shows your nic is disconnected.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try resetting the stack to installation defaults.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## ssspring (May 24, 2006)

Hi Zazula, actually I got a problem with my NIC because when I plug the known good network cable in, it was no signal of light.

Previously, I have trouble with loading the driver of my NIC (code 10) (in my other post), but after some configuration, reset etc, the driver sometimes load with no problem (but cable plug in no light), it really confusing me? not sure it's a configuration error or the NIC itself failure?

Thanks johnwill, will try it tonight and post back. :sayyes:


----------



## ssspring (May 24, 2006)

Hi Zazula,

I have tried all follow ur link, no help :<.

I can find the "control panel" under key: HKEY_CURRENT_USER \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ Control Panel \

but not under : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ Control Panel \.......no contol panel found under Current version.

Any problem with this?


----------

